# Digiflavor Pharaoh RTA- 4.6ml



## 3avape (14/3/17)

_Pharaoh RTA_, with 25mm diameter, is an innovative tank designed by Rip Trippers, who previously designed the Pharaoh Dripper Tank.
We all see how popular the Pharaoh Dripper Tank was during last year, 2016, and we can expect the same thing to this newly released Pharaoh RTA.

The Pharaoh RTA is elaborately designed, paying attention to every single detail to deliver the best vaping experience ever.
















*Parameters:*
Dimensions: 56x 25 (mm)
Drip tip height: 10mm
Base diameter: 25mm
Juice capacity: 4.6ml

*Features:*
-Innovative Airflow Control System (BAF+ Top Angled Airflow)
-Domical top chamber for better flavor
-Short shaft section to increase flavor
-Interchangeable Decks (not included)
-Includes a juice expansion tube to increase liquid capacity

*Contents:*
1x Digiflavor Pharaoh RTA
1x Expansion tube
1x Spare glass tube
1x Allen key
1x Spare parts pack


----------

